# And maybe it's just the ginko



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a flavonoid supplement to treat my IBS as well as to control my cholesterol for many years. It blends a number of extracts and absorbancy factors for maximum cholesterol anti-oxidation. It has also been used by a number of people with Fibro, CFS, MS, ADD and other brain-based problems. While it is heaviest on grape skin and grape seed, it also contains some ginko biloba. Thanks to "jld" for the reference to Medline plus, the following are some of the conditions that ginko may help. (Further study required for all of them.) As with many herbal/dietary supplements, human absorption rates will often mean that results in the testtube are not translated into results in our bodies. Hence, the importance of the absorbancy factors in any supplement.What I find most interesting is that these reports "back up" both results that I have experienced, others of my acquaintence have experienced, and what has logically flowed from the brain based circulatory discovery from the U Adelaide.(Pardon the length)Cerebral insufficiencyMultiple clinical trials have evaluated ginkgo for a syndrome called Cerebral insufficiencyMultiple clinical trials have evaluated ginkgo for a syndrome called "cerebral insufficiency." This condition, more commonly diagnosed in Europe than the United States, may include poor concentration, confusion, absent-mindedness, decreased physical performance, fatigue, headache, dizziness, depression, and anxiety. It is believed that cerebral insufficiency is caused by decreased blood flow to the brain due to clogged blood vessels. Some research reports benefits of ginkgo in patients with these symptoms, but most have been poorly designed without reliable results. Better studies are needed before a strong recommendation can be made.Multiple sclerosisBased on laboratory study, it has been suggested that ginkgo may provide benefit in multiple sclerosis (MS). Human research is limited to several small studies, which have not found consistent benefit. Additional research is needed before a recommendation can be made.Macular degenerationPreliminary research suggests that ginkgo may improve eye blood flow, although it remains unclear if macular degeneration is significantly affected by ginkgo. More research is needed in this area before a conclusion can be drawn.Decreased libido and erectile dysfunction (impotence)Ginkgo has been used and studied for the treatment of sexual dysfunction in men and women. Ginkgo may be effective in the treatment of erectile dysfunction, based on human and animal studies that show blood vessel relaxant properties, which may improve blood flow in the ***** to achieve an erection. Ginkgo has also been reported in limited human study to treat sexual dysfunction in men and women caused by antidepressant drugs, such as fluoxetine (ProzacÂ®). In general, studies are small and not well designed. Additional research is needed before a recommendation can be made.Dementia (multi-infarct and Alzheimer's type)Many human and laboratory studies have examined the use of ginkgo for dementia. Most research has not been well designed. Despite these deficiencies, the scientific literature overall does suggest that ginkgo (120 to 240 milligrams daily) benefits people with early stage Alzheimer's disease and multi-infarct dementia, and may be as helpful as acetylcholinesterase inhibitor drugs such as donepezil (AriceptÂ®). Well-designed research comparing ginkgo to prescription drug therapies is needed.Claudication (painful legs from clogged arteries)Numerous studies suggest that Ginkgo biloba taken by mouth causes small improvements in claudication symptoms (leg pain with exercise or at rest due to clogged arteries). However, ginkgo may not be as helpful for this condition as exercise therapy or prescription drugs. Preliminary research comparing ginkgo to pentoxifylline (TrentalÂ®) has not provided clear answers. Most studies have used 120 milligrams of ginkgo per day, divided into 2 to 3 doses, for up to six months. Additional evidence is needed from well-designed studies comparing or combining ginkgo with drug and exercise therapies Just thought it was worth sharing.Mark


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

So...do you think it is the ginko in the flavonoid supplement you are taking that helps keep your ibs-d under control, or the grapeseed/skin? Or the whole enchilada, as they say?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I know grapeseed also works on circulation, and other parts of the enchillada make it all better absorbed and work on keeping the cholesterol from depositing; but it is sure interesting the number of conditions ginko is attributed to help. My first awareness, like almost everyone else's, is that it would improve memory. I don't ever remember anyone but me talking about ginko (and other flavs) and Alzheimer's and dementia.Mark


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was just wondering if I could take the ginko (cheaper) than the Provex CV and get the same results...I've been watching the Provex people and their progress. I'm much better after Mike's tapes, but still have some moments so I thought maybe the ginko or Provex would finish the job. You did Mike's tapes, too, didn't you, Mark?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

No, just the Provex. I would say give ginko a try and see if you get a change. I know one other person pested about it a couple of years ago. I responded; but was the only one.I don't know how big a deal the cost really is. At $20 a month it is still just about the same as one date at the movies w/o the popcorn or a cup of lousy coffee at the cafe every day. Finally, if the ginko does work for this range of problems, is it not logical that some portion of them are caused by poor circulation? Given that plaque deposits are the most likely sources of that, I would think it best to throw everything reasonable at that to offset even greater problems.Cheers.Mark


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh, I thought it was $38-40 for the month, not for 2 months. Thanks for clearing that up! Since I take other things, too, I was reluctant to add more to the cost - but then again, whatever helps!


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

In reading another post about St. John's


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

All right - try again...In reading another post about St. John's Wort and the fact that IBS seems to be a serotonin activity problem, do you think the Provex is settling down the serotonin in the people (me) with D type IBS? I'm wondering because you had mentioned some time ago that you thought it improved circulation, if so, then improved circulation must not increase serotonin activity?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had asked Sean (eric) about that once; but he didn't know if there was a relationship or not. My pull it out of the air assumption is that perhaps the improved circulation affects the body's ability to control the serotonin. This might also explain why it works for ADHD. Then again, if you improve the circulation in that part of the brain that controls digestion, it may be simply a case of generally improving that faculty. If CFS and (maybe) Fibro show decreased circ in the brain stem, ADD neurotransmitter problems in the front cortex, IBS and decreased circulation in the insula cortex, cerebral insufficy (brain fog?) do to clogged vessels, doesn't it make sense that some of us may owe our conditions to plaque buildups and that wherever they form, they affect the process that is governed by that part of the brain? The thing that most constantly befuddles me about this is that it is so simple to test out on your own and if money is an issue, it can be done with a money back guarantee. When I read the ongoing discussions that can last for years, given how good I have felt for so long, it sometimes just gets too sad.Mark


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

I understand what you mean, but it can be scary to try something only to be disappointed yet again! I felt that way about Mike's tapes, but was so miserable I figured they couldn't be worse than I already was. But, I am so much better after Mike's tapes, calcium, fiber, probiotics, etc. I would have given my right arm last year to be where I am now, so I am so grateful that I found all of the help I have found here! Now, I am not satisfied with 85-90%, I want it all! It's just hard to stop what is working and hope for something else to do the same thing and finish the job! I don't want to add to what I am currently taking and don't want to stop what I am currently taking, just in case! (Like when you went off the Provex for your surgery earlier this year and everything changed.) Between a rock and a hard place...


----------



## 14138 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi!I also found out by accident that ginko really helped my IBS in fact I became symptom free but constipated. Interesting thoery about how the circulation affects pain in the body. Iwas on anti depressants for 3 years and my symptoms of pain in the upper gi and loose stomache went away. Nowthat I am off the problems came right back. I am currently taking St. Johannes Wort but mught switch back to ginko. I also am trying acupunture.Wil keep you all uppdated


----------

